# أسس كهربية وإلكترونية للتبريد وتكييف الهواء



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (11 فبراير 2006)

​الحمد لله رب العالمين, خالق السموات بغير عمد ترونها, وخالق الأرض وما فيها, أما بعد..​كثيراً منا يهتم بمجالات عدة, لكن ضرورة السوق وما يتطلب من تميز يفرض عليك ضرورة تحديد تخصص محدد أثناء دراستك لتنشغل بها, عن طريق الدراسة المتقنة, وزيارة المؤتمرات, ومتابعة أخر ما يصل إليه هذا المجال, فإن الظروف التي يقدرها الله سبحانه وتعالى هذا بالإضافة الى الموهبة التي قد أعطاك الله إياها, يجب أن تستغل في الخير,لأنها رسالة قد أوجب الله عليك حسن إستخدامها, لذلك كان من الضروري أن أتناول ما يسمى أساسيات التبريد والتكييف والتي تضمن العديد من الأفرع, وفي هذا الجزء سوف نتناول ألأسس الكهربية والألكترونية للتبريد وتكييف الهواء, وأرجو من الجميع إتباع التعليمات التالية في هذا الموضوع​
من لديه أي إضافة يقدمها بشكل مبسط ومزوداً بالصور حتى يتسم الموضوع من سهولة للفهم لمن لديهم فقط مبادئ أو لايملكون القدر الكافي من الخبرة.​
أرجو من الجميع أن يتسموا بهدوء الأعصاب وعدم المشادة في الحوار حتى يتسم الموضوع والأعضاء بروح المشاركة البنائة.​
ستم المشاركة في المواضيع تبعاً لتسلسل معين, كما سيتم فهرسته بعد قليل, حيث يتم الإتفاق أن موضوع ما معين مفتوح لفترة معينة من يوم كذا حتى يوم كذا, بعدها يتم الدخول في الموضوع الذي يليه, وهكذا​
في حالة وجود خطأ ما في الموضوع, وكان كاتب الموضوع موجوداً أثناء إكتشاف الخطأ, يرجى مراسلته برسائل خاصة بدلاً من كتابة خطأه, حتى يتسنى له تعديل الخطأ, حيث أنه يسمح بتعديل الخطأ طالما أن الكاتب لم يسجل خروجه من المنتدى​
أرجو من الجميع أن يلتزم بهذه القوانين لأنها تمثل أخلاق المسلمين, ومن يخرج عنها فقد أعيب عليه ذلك.



سنتناول في هذا الموضوع التالي بإذن الله

1-أساسيات كهربية

أ- عناصر الدوائر الكهربية: المقاومات والمكثفات والمحثات

ب-مبادئ الكهرباء: التيار المستمر والمتردد والمغناطيسية

2- المحولات والمحركات الكهربية

3- أساسيات ألكترونية

سيتم بإذن الله عند طرح موضوع ما, ذكر الأهداف من هذا الموضوع, كما سيتم وضع ماسيتم شرحه بفهرسة واضحة محددة, تتسم بالوضوح والسهولة والتبسيط بإذن الله.​كان لابد من كتابة هذا قبل البدء في الموضوع, حتى يتضح للجميع ما نحن بصدده​نسأل الله التوفيق والسداد بإذن الله تعالى

أخوكم أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## السيد صابر (13 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي العزيز احمد عفيفي اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع والملحوظ فى المنتدي واشكرك ايضا علي طرح هذا الموضوع المهم حيث اننا نتحدث كثيرا عن الناحية الميكانيكيه فى مجال التبريد والتكييف ونحتاج الى من يهتم بالناحية الكهربية فى التخصص واطلب من ان تتحدث ايضا عن اجهزة القياس الكهربية والطريقة الصحيحة لاستخدامها وشكرا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (13 فبراير 2006)

*المعرفة الكهربية للمجالات الميكانيكية!*



السيد صابر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخي العزيز احمد عفيفي اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع والملحوظ فى المنتدي واشكرك ايضا علي طرح هذا الموضوع المهم حيث اننا نتحدث كثيرا عن الناحية الميكانيكيه فى مجال التبريد والتكييف ونحتاج الى من يهتم بالناحية الكهربية فى التخصص واطلب من ان تتحدث ايضا عن اجهزة القياس الكهربية والطريقة الصحيحة لاستخدامها وشكرا


أخي السيد صابر, أشكرك جزيل الشكر, وأنا من مؤيدي فكرة المعرفة الكهربية للمجالات الميكانيكية, وسأعمل على ذلك بكل ما أوتيت من قوة, وأتمنا من الأعضاء من يمتلكون المعرفة في ذلك مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع.
أخوكم أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 فبراير 2006)

أنتظرووو مشاركتي في هذا الموضوع ............ وبأذن الله تعالي سأشارك بما اعطاني الله من علمة الذي لا يحصا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 فبراير 2006)

*المقاومات !*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أفضل الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل صلاة والسلام, أما بعد

سنتكلم في أسس كهربية للتبريد والتكييف على عدد جوانب عملية, أكثر من كونها نظرية, من المعروف أن هنالك الكثير ليس لديهم الإستمتاع عند دراسة الأسس الكهربية والإلكترونية, ولكنها تعتبر من أمتع الأجزاء, إذا تحول معناها من أنها دوائر يصعب فهمها, إلى دوائر نستمتع عند تحليلها, سنتناول الكثير من الأجزاء العملية والتي تعطى مهندس التبريد وتكييف الهواء القدرة على تشخيص الأعطاء الكهربية بإذن الله, سوف نتناول اليوم بإذن الله المقاومات.

ملاحظة: الهدف من هذه المواضيع أن تعطي المهندس الذي ليس له أي خبرة كهربية, إلى القدرة على تحليل الدوائر الكهربية

المقاومات Resistors

سنتناول بإذن الله التالي

1- تعريف المقاومة

2- وحدات المقاومة

3- أنواع المقاومات

4- كيفية قراءة قيمة كل مقاومة

5- مقاومة الموصل

6- توصيل المقاومات​ 

المقاومات هي أجهزة غير نشطة Passive Device أي أنها لا تحتاج لمصدر خارجي لتعمل, تعمل المقاومات على التحكم في التيار الكهربي Current وليس الجهد كما هو شائع خطأ للكثير من الطلبة.



وحدات المقاومة

تعرف وحدة المقاومة بالأوم ومضاعفاتها مثل كيلو أوم (1000 أوم), وميجا أوم (مليون أوم), وغيرها الكثير من المضاعفات.

تأخذ وحدة المقاومة الرمز




ولحساب التيار الأقصى التي تتحمله المقاومة, يجب معرفة القدرة المقرر بالوات W, ومن خلال العلاقة التالية يتم حساب التيار الأقصى I بوحدات الأمبير A


أنواع المقاومات

يمكن تصنيف المقاومات إلى نوعين أساسيين, مقاومة ثابتة ومقاومة متغيرة Potentiometer

أنظر الصورة التالية



​المقاومة المتغيرة: حي نوع من المقاومات التي توفر مدى من المقاومات, تختلف تبعاً لأنواع المتوافرة.

المقاومة الثابتة: توفر قيمة محددة لمقاومة التيار, ويتم تحديد قيمة المقاومة, كالآتي







التفاوت: هو مقدار الإنحراف للمقاومة عن المقاومة الأصلية.




​يوجد نوع آخر من الأجهزة يسمى ثرموسترات Thermocouple ويوجد منها نوعان, نوع تقل المقاومة مع إزدياد درجة الحرارة وهو ثرموسترات سالب Negative Thermocouple (NTC), ونوع تزداد المقاومة نتيجة إرتفاع درجة الحرارة يسمى ثرموسترات موجبة Positive Thermocouple (PTC).

مقاومة الموصل:
*عند مرور التيار الكهربي في موصل فإنه يعاني من معاوقة في مرور التيار, فما هي العوامل التي تؤدي إلى زيادة أو نقصان مقاومة التيار الكهربي داخل الموصل, العوامل التي تؤثر على ذلك ثلاثة هي:

1- طول الموصل (L): حيث أنه كلما زاد الطول زادت المقاومة والعكس صحيح

2- مساحة مقطعه(A): كلما زادت مساحة المقطع قلت المقاومة والعكس صحيح

3- نوع المادة (ρ): تختلف قيمة المقاومة للموصل تبعاً لنوع المادة المصنع منها الموصل.



ويمكن حساب مقاومة الموصل من خلال العلاقة




​

حيث أن ρ)) هي المقاومة النوعية للمادة وتعرف بوحدات, ويبين الجدول التالي مجموعة قيم للمقاومة النوعية لأشهر المعادن الموصلة​



​​يستكمل​*


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 فبراير 2006)

*المقاومات !*

توصيل المقاومات

يمكن توصيل المقاومات إما على التوالي أو التوازي

التوصيل على التوالي Series Connection: يستخدم التوصيل على التوالي لتجزئة فرق الجهد





ويتم حساب المقاومة المكافئة من خلال العلاقة




​ويتم حساب فرق الجهد الكلي من خلال العلاقة التالية​



​ملاحظة: المقاومة المكافئة في حالة التوالي تكون كبيرة لذلك تكون شدة التيار الناتجة تكون قليلة نتيجة المعاوقة الشديدة.
التوصيل على التوازي:

يتم توصيل المقاومات على التوازي, حيث يتوزع التيار على المقاومات, وهنا تكون فرق الجهد هي الثابتة




​ومن خلال العلاقة

V=I*R

نصل للعلاقة التالية التي تمثل المقاومة المكافئة









ملاحظة: المقاومة الكافئة تكون أقل من قيمة أقل مقاومة في الدائرة

وهنا أكون قد أكملت أول جزء الخاص بأساسيات الكهرباء​والمرة القادمة المكثفات​وأنتظر تعليقكم

أخوكم أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## nofal (15 فبراير 2006)

اخى الحبيب : الله يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء وبارك الله فى جهودك .
وسلامى لجميع الاخوة الكرام من مسؤولين عن الموقع ومشاركين فيه .


----------



## السيد صابر (15 فبراير 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحبم*

اشكرك اخي المهندس احمد عفيفي علي هذا الجهد الرائع والانتاج المستمر وجذاك الله علي هذا الجهد خير الجذاء وارجو منك اخي احمد ان تتحدث عن اجهزه القياس الخاصة بكل جزء تتناوله علي ثبيل الميثال الجهز الهياس التي يمكنها قياس المقاومه وكيفيه استخدامها** وشكرا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (15 فبراير 2006)

*سأعمل على ذلك !*



السيد صابر قال:


> اشكرك اخي المهندس احمد عفيفي علي هذا الجهد الرائع والانتاج المستمر وجذاك الله علي هذا الجهد خير الجذاء وارجو منك اخي احمد ان تتحدث عن اجهزه القياس الخاصة بكل جزء تتناوله علي ثبيل الميثال الجهز الهياس التي يمكنها قياس المقاومه وكيفيه استخدامها** وشكرا


 
أخي السيد صابر, سأعمل على هذا الطلب
أخوك أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 فبراير 2006)

ما شاء الله عليك اخي الكريم احمد علي مجهودك الرائع وجاري قراءة المضوع
وجزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## sam6 (17 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا مهندس احمد على كل ما تقدمه وان شاء الله سوف احاول ان اشارك معكم ببعض المعلومات البسيطه المتاحة لدى وانا اقوم بجمعا الان وان شاء الله ينتفع بها الجميع 
اخوكم م. هيثم


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (30 يونيو 2006)

شكرنا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## orapi_1 (1 يوليو 2006)

الله يفتح عليك ويزيدك من نعيمه


----------



## JEBRIL (1 يوليو 2006)

أنار الله طريقك بنور علمه, وبالتوفيق لكل خطوة تخطوها أن شاء الله


----------



## 000403 (18 يوليو 2006)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## عبدالماجد الوان (18 يوليو 2006)

والله انا مكسوف منكم خالص لانى الى الان لم اشارك بأى مجهود ولكن اطلب المعذره لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالماجد الوان (18 يوليو 2006)

الاخ / أحمد عفيفى جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودك العظيم وان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس الجهني (19 يوليو 2006)

الاخ العزيز المهندس احمد وفقك الله وجزاك الله خيراً على ماقدمته من علم في هذا المجال ونأمل المزيد


----------



## السيد صابر (21 يوليو 2006)

نحن في الانتظار ووفقك الله كل خير اخي احمد


----------



## 000403 (22 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود محمد مقابله (20 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع جيد جدا


----------



## جند الله (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*بوركت وبارك الله فيك زننتظر منك المزيد إن شاء الله تعالى *


----------



## احمد حاكم (8 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكر كل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع ولى استفسار
انا حاصل على بكالوريوس تبريد وتكييف واقمت شركه صغيرهفى مجال التكييف والمشكله الاساسيه التى تواجهنى التعامل مع التكييف فى الجزء الخاص بالريموت ودائرته خاصه الاعطال المعقده 
هل يوجد برنامج كمبيوتر للاعطال كما فى اجهزة المحمول وكيف نحصل عليه ونتعامل معه وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (11 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جيد جدا


----------



## سمير نظير (12 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر والى الامام


----------



## احمد حاكم (12 نوفمبر 2006)

استفسار هل استخدام النتروجين المضغوط من اجل تنضيف الدائره ام لاختبار التنفيس لعدم وجود بخار ماء به ارجو الافاده


----------



## ادهم صبرى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أرجو الذيادة بالافادء فى الموضوع بس بسرعة عشان وراية امتحان فى اساسيات الكهرباء 
ماشى ياعم


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (16 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرنااخي
العل المجهود الراع والجميل


----------



## نبيل حسنى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك من فضله الواسع العظيم 
بداية جيدة وموفقة ان شاء الله 
ارجو ان يستمر العمل فى هذا الموضوع حتى نصل للمقدرة على تصميم دائرة تحكم كاملة للثلاجات والغرف وغيرها


----------



## طلال الجبوري (24 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء دعاء صالح من اخيك في العراق الجريح واتمنى منك المزيد فيمايخص المواد الني تدرس للمرحلة الاولى كلية الهندسة تكييف وتبريد وفقك الله ورعاك


----------



## عبدالبارئ (24 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عاطف جمال (25 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

وفقك الله ورعاك


----------



## amah652002 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم : إليكم هذا الرابط لكتابين يبينان 114 أسس كهربائية وإلكترونية في التبريد والتكييف وكذلك 113 أساسيات التحكم في أنظمة التبريد والتكييف نأمل أن يستفيد منه الأعضاء وشكرا
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/col114.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/col113.pdf


----------



## محمد619 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور على ه الجهد الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## فيلاديموس (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر عالجهد الصراحه مجهود متعوب عليه

الله يعطيك العافيه اخونا


----------



## 000403 (3 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (3 يناير 2007)

_بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء_


----------



## احمد نصار (25 يناير 2007)

الله ينور على المهندس احمد عفيفى 

بعد ازن المهندس احمد 

انا بطلب شغل يا مهندس احمد 

او سفر يا ريت تساعدنى وتكون جزير الشكر


----------



## msobhy98 (25 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة و نتوقع المزيد باذن الله تعالى


----------



## kakkak265 (7 فبراير 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدالاشهب (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد الورقلي الجزا (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك و لجميع أعضاء الملتقى الشطار


----------



## محمد الورقلي الجزا (10 فبراير 2007)

بالتوفيق لكل خطوة تخطوها أن شاء الله في خدمة أمة الإسلام


----------



## محمدالاشهب (10 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود 
انا عايز الدوائر الكهربائيه للاجهزة التكييف الاسبلت والشباك جميع الانواع


----------



## زياد تبريد (12 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على هذا المجهود وجزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## ماجد الكبيسي (13 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا للك على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## السيد صابر (13 فبراير 2007)

*احزر*



احمد حاكم قال:


> استفسار هل استخدام النتروجين المضغوط من اجل تنضيف الدائره ام لاختبار التنفيس لعدم وجود بخار ماء به ارجو الافاده





بسم الله الرحمن الحيم
اخي احمد هناك كثير من الفنيين الذين يعملون في السوق تعرضوا لحوادث كبيرة وذلك لانهم يستخدمون غازات الاكسجين والاستيلين في احداث ضغط داغل دائرة التبريد بهدف تنظيفها او رفع عائق منها او اكتشاف تنفيس بها وهذة الغازات خطيرة وتؤدي الي حدوث انفجارات شديدة
اما غاز النيتروجين الجاف او ثاني اكسيد الكربون الجاف فهي غازات مناسبه لمثل هذة الاستعمالات ولاكن يجب عليك التاكد من استعمال منظم الضغط الصحيح ويجب ان لا يزيد الضغط داخل الدائرة عن 150رطل علي البوصه المربعه **
شكرا *في رعايه الله **السيد صابر


----------



## على الشيخ (14 فبراير 2007)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> الحمد لله رب العالمين, خالق السموات بغير عمد ترونها, وخالق الأرض وما فيها, أما بعد..​كثيراً منا يهتم بمجالات عدة, لكن ضرورة السوق وما يتطلب من تميز يفرض عليك ضرورة تحديد تخصص محدد أثناء دراستك لتنشغل بها, عن طريق الدراسة المتقنة, وزيارة المؤتمرات, ومتابعة أخر ما يصل إليه هذا المجال, فإن الظروف التي يقدرها الله سبحانه وتعالى هذا بالإضافة الى الموهبة التي قد أعطاك الله إياها, يجب أن تستغل في الخير,لأنها رسالة قد أوجب الله عليك حسن إستخدامها, لذلك كان من الضروري أن أتناول ما يسمى أساسيات التبريد والتكييف والتي تضمن العديد من الأفرع, وفي هذا الجزء سوف نتناول ألأسس الكهربية والألكترونية للتبريد وتكييف الهواء, وأرجو من الجميع إتباع التعليمات التالية في هذا الموضوع
> ​
> 
> من لديه أي إضافة يقدمها بشكل مبسط ومزوداً بالصور حتى يتسم الموضوع من سهولة للفهم لمن لديهم فقط مبادئ أو لايملكون القدر الكافي من الخبرة.
> ...


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (16 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (16 فبراير 2007)

يا رب يكرمك و يرزقك الرزق الحسن على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## على الشيخ (16 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميثاق (17 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ايها الاستاذ احمد عفيفي بارك الله فيك على هذه الجهود الجباره لخدمه اجيال المهندسين العرب وانا شاكر جدا لمجهودك العضيم
ارجو منك مساعدتي في بناء ثلاجه تعمل على النفط او الكازولين اي مصدر حراره للتبريد بمخططات او تدلني على اي كتاب واكون شاكرا لك


----------



## محمد الملاح (21 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير وجعله لك ف ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عربي نت (21 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (13 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mazen2010 (15 يونيو 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (29 يونيو 2007)

يتم استخدام النتروجين فى اختبار التنفيس معى وجود نسبة من الفريون فى نفس الوقت سوف يقوم بعملية التنظيف


----------



## التكييف (2 يوليو 2007)

والله جزاك الله خيراً يا دكتور وليس أستاذ والصراحة أنا خجلان منكم كثيراً لانى الى الان لم اشارك بأى مجهود ولكن اطلب المعذره لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (5 يوليو 2007)

اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا . جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس وجعله الله فى ميزان حسانتك.


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (5 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## يوسف جابر (10 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## نجوه (13 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لجهودكم القيمه .ولكن توجد مقاومات ثابته تحتوي على اكثر من اربعة الوان فكيف يتم قرائتها؟


----------



## Bu Ahmed (13 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا على هذا المجهود و الله يعطيك العافيه يا مهندس أحمد
وبإنتظار تكملة الموضوع


----------



## نجوه (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## محمدصابر (15 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيـــــك:75:


----------



## احمد سيد سيد (22 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد27 (29 يوليو 2007)

يابشمهندس احمد عفيفى جزاك الله خير واين باقى هذا الموضوع لانى فى اشد الاحتياج ليه


----------



## احمد27 (29 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم اين باقى الموضوع انا فى اشد الاحتياج ليه


----------



## احمد27 (29 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس احمد اين باقى الموضوع انا فى اشد الاحتياج ليه


----------



## ابوعماد العمدة (29 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الروابط لاتعمل هل من مساعدة كيف احمل هذة الاسس


----------



## ابوعماد العمدة (29 أغسطس 2007)

*طلب مساعدة من المشرفين والاعضاء*



amah652002 قال:


> السلام عليكم : إليكم هذا الرابط لكتابين يبينان 114 أسس كهربائية وإلكترونية في التبريد والتكييف وكذلك 113 أساسيات التحكم في أنظمة التبريد والتكييف نأمل أن يستفيد منه الأعضاء وشكرا
> http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/col114.pdf
> http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/col113.pdf


روابط الكتب هذه لاتعمل هل من مساعدة في الحصول عليه مع كل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## hassanre (29 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## y_n_diab (31 أغسطس 2007)

الله عليك شكرا


----------



## drsh (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*احمد محمود*

الله ينور عليك:63:


----------



## احمد عماد مرجان (1 سبتمبر 2007)

اكرمك اللة ويكون هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد عماد مرجان (1 سبتمبر 2007)

واللة كم اود للمشاركة ولكنى مبتدىء وكم استفيد منكم لانكم الساتذة


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة:56:


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (13 ديسمبر 2007)

كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس احمد عفيفي على هذا الجهد وهذه المعلومات وقد قمت بطبعها .الف شكر 
ومع الشكر ايضا للمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح على طرح الموضوع


----------



## محب المصطفى (11 يناير 2008)

اخى الحبيب : 
الله يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء وبارك الله فى جهودك .


----------



## محمد تكيف (11 يناير 2008)

الله يفتح عليك ويزيدك من نعيمه:14: وبارك الله عليك


----------



## رجلمنسيناء (14 يناير 2008)

استاذى العزيز م/ العفيفى ارجوا ان ياخذ الموضوع فكرة عن الثيرستور والثرموستور والترانستور 
واستخدام كل منهم بطريقة مبسطة لانى فعلا مش قادر افهمه


----------



## رجلمنسيناء (14 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ABD F (16 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير عنّا بما تقدمه من أعمال جليلة


----------



## هانى فوزى (16 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور اخوى


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (20 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومات ولكن نتحتاج الى الكثير والكثير


----------



## رجلمنسيناء (20 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة
ولكن ممكن ان تذكر لنا انواع الدوائر الكهربية لاجهزة التبريد والتكييف اذا امكن فى المناقشات القادمة


----------



## أحمد ه (24 يناير 2008)

والله جميل جمال . بالمصري انت باشا


----------



## أحمد الدملاوى (16 مارس 2008)

الله يجزيك عنا خير ومشكورين


----------



## طلال شعبان (16 مارس 2008)

جميل وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة لان معظم مشاكل التكييف المركزى كهربائية و الالكترونية .


----------



## م أبو سمير (11 أبريل 2008)

amah652002 قال:


> السلام عليكم : إليكم هذا الرابط لكتابين يبينان 114 أسس كهربائية وإلكترونية في التبريد والتكييف وكذلك 113 أساسيات التحكم في أنظمة التبريد والتكييف نأمل أن يستفيد منه الأعضاء وشكرا
> http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/col114.pdf
> http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/col113.pdf


 


كل الشكر اخي الكريم وهذا الكتاب الي في الرابط هو كتاب مقرر الي ادرسه حاليا في جامعة النجاح
كلية هشام حجاوي التكلوجيه


----------



## احمد العراقي (11 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رائد حمامرة (15 أبريل 2008)

الرجاء مساعدتنا في اختيار الانابيب والمكونات كالمبخر و.......للثلاجة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحيم اسماعيل (17 أبريل 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك ياهندسه ربنا يجعله زكاه علمك وفى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالرحيم اسماعيل (17 أبريل 2008)

يا بشمهندس جميل جدا اسلوبك بس لى رجاء عند حضرتك هوالشرح الكامل لكل جذء وكيفية التعامل معه من حيث العطل والقدره 
ولو امكن زياده الصور


----------



## المهندس ممدوح (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع هذا العمل


----------



## mody2006oo7 (22 فبراير 2009)

متشكرين ياباشا 
أخوك محمد 

ويارب دايما فى المزيد


----------



## بسيوني حسن (22 فبراير 2009)

*يابشمهندس الله ينور عليك لكن في عيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتاب فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن بقية الموضوع ولا انت من الي بيوعد وــــــــــــــــــــ وانا لااظن بك ذلك وارجو منك ان تدعم الشرح بالصور واجرك عند الله

*


----------



## mostafa2021 (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين لهذه الفكره الرائعه التى تزود المهندس الذى لايوجد لديه خبره كهربيه بحد ادنى على الاقل
ويا مهندسين انا مهندس جديد على الملتقى واشتغلت لمده سنه فى التكييف الاسبيلت شارب بالذات واى حد محتاج اى خدمه فيه انا تحت امره فى حدود معلوماتى ان شاء الله اسد


----------



## khaled_abada (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اشرف تبريد (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخى على مجهودك


----------



## الواد سيد (2 مارس 2009)

thank you very much my friend


----------



## gimi5000 (30 أبريل 2009)

الله يفتح عليك ويزيدك من نعيمه


----------



## محمد حسيين (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخــــــــــــي الكــــريم 
أنـــــــا في انتظار باقــــي المــــــــوضوع واللــــــــــــــــه موضوع شيق جــــدا 
ويـــاريت حـــد من اخواننا مهندسين التكييف يتحفنــــا بتكملة المـــوضوع فالمدة طويلة جدا


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## E.YAZAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا اخي
ولا تحرمنا من هالمشاركات اللطيفة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حسين عبد احد (9 أغسطس 2009)

بص ربنا يكون دعانا من نصيبك بس فين الباقى


----------



## حمادة حلاوة (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا حمادة حلاوة


----------



## محمد فخري حسن (23 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على المجهودالكبير


----------



## badr gamil (25 أبريل 2010)

شكر كبير جدا جدا


----------



## wael_heshmat (26 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك على الافادة


----------



## awad72 (27 أبريل 2010)

انا عضو شبه جديد وليس لي مشركات ألا اني أتطلع دائما على الجديد في هذا المنتدى الشييق ما قاله م \ احمد يدل على حب نشر الخير وهكذا يكون المسلم . 
جزاك الله خير الجزاك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد حماد 2010 (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس بس نرجو الشرح مع الصور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد حماد 2010 (28 أبريل 2010)

اخى احمد جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ارجو ياخى شرح عام للكرته لجهز تكيف اسبلت مع الصور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مرتضى عبدالرحمن (25 مايو 2010)

:75:جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## salar_ahmed82 (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 أغسطس 2010)

الله يفتح عليك يا مهندس أحمد
ويبارك لكم في عطاياه
انت بتفك طلاسم كانوا بيدرسوها لنا زمان و الله يسامحهم و يبارك لنا فيك


----------



## ASHRAF100 (18 يناير 2012)

* thanks*


----------



## anayem (10 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## anayem (10 يناير 2013)

تسلم على المجهود


----------



## drmady (10 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ،،، الموضوع شيق جدا ومهم جدا جدا لكل المهتمين والعاملين فى مجال التبريد والتكييف ولاهمية الموضوع وحرصي على مراجعته والاستفادة منه ويكون كمرجع عندى دائما ارجو منك ان ترفق الموضوع كامل فى ملف وورد او بى دى اف حتى اتمكن انا والاعضاء من طباعتة وسهولة الرجوع الية وجزاك الله خيرا ودة مجرد اقتراح على حضرتك اخى الكريم .


----------



## محمد علواني (11 يناير 2013)

*وجزاك الله خيراااااا*​*
*


----------



## mmhhmm (18 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## العصفور الطائر (18 فبراير 2021)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ENG.HVAC.EMC (16 مايو 2021)

جزاك الله خيرا متنظرين استكمال الدرس


----------



## saad_aljuboury (15 أكتوبر 2021)

مجهودات رائعة جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

